# RIP Steve Stoner



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

Most people on here didn't like him. But I considered him a friend.
Cancer finally got him. He battled it for 2 years, was 140lbs at time of death.
One thing is for sure. If I ever had 1st pick for a Boulder Mtn fishing derby I would pick him. For all his faults that man could catch fish!!


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Wow. I met and spoke with him at his favorite lake for quite a spell just last June. Before meeting him I truly had a strong dislike for him. But after speaking with him and talking about his struggles, I actually admired him. Some of his fishing methods may have been seen as somewhat unethical (snagging, etc.), but in a nutshell he knew what it takes to create a true trophy brook trout fishery. He knew the Mountain, respected it highly, and loved it like I do. Hard to believe how such a big tough guy could fall so fast. Cancer sucks out loud!
Sad day for sure.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I didn't know him but, all the same, rest in peace.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I bumped into him on the water last year too. Fished with him awhile and shot the bull for a bit. Talked with him on the phone for a couple of years. I did like to talk about the "Mountain" and fishing with him.

Rest In Peace Steve.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Wow, what a shame. Never met him personally, but he was cool to me on the phone many years ago when I had some questions about a lake.

He'll live on through his photos, which are everywhere across the web when searching for:

Brookies
Tiger Trout
Cutthroat Trout
Anything Boulder Mtn related

Rest In Peace


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

His web site had lots of info on the Boulders, which I looked at often. Looks like they've taken it down now.

RIP


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm with Steve on this one. Dude knew the mountain well and had extreme passion for what he did wether it was fishing, hunting, or projects that benefited either of those. I could listen to Stoner's stories all day long.


----------

